# Smokin cheese on the mini



## tobycat (Apr 24, 2016)

Have not posted in a while so here's a pic of my mini reverse flow in action. Some Irish Dubliner, mini wheel of Brie and a wedge of mild Cheddar. Using wood chips

for now, apple and a little hickory. Going to use some for mac-n-cheese.

 













cheese on the mini.jpg



__ tobycat
__ Apr 24, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2016)

Good start!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Apr 25, 2016)

Lookin good,,, Mac and cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

